# Die Wathose des Todes ;-))



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

Nein, keine Bange - das wird kein Sommerloch-Thema 


Hier wird sehr anschaulich gezeigt, dass 'ne Wathose keine Todesfalle ist und Einen unter Wasser zieht. Die Stories gibt es offensichtlich auch in den USA 

Jim Sammons ist zwar Kajakfahrer, aber ich denke, dass der Film auch für Wat- und Belly Boat Angler interessant ist.

http://de.youtube.com/user/Kayak4Fish 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Pikepauly (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Sehr interessant!

Da ich selber schon öfter mal baden gegangen bin, hatte ich zwar keine Angst aber gut sowas mal zu sehen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

@ georg: woher hat der meine Kombination ??#c
Hab ich doch schon immer gesagt.
Im Winter beim paddeln unbedingt warm anziehen. Das ist wichtiger und richtiger, als dieser Aberglaube, dass man von der Kleidung herabgezogen wird.
Die Kombi Atmungsaktive und Kajakjacke mit Doppelzug und Latexabschlüssen an den Armen, sowie Neophrenabschluss am Hals ist einfach dicht, und man kann im Winter fast alles drunterziehen. Atmungsaktive Wathosen haben ausserdem den Vorteil, dass sie aussen nicht so viel Wasser binden.Das bringt aber auch nur ca. 2 Kg.

Peter


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Wat sabbelt der Typ da?? Versteh nur Bahnhof :m

Der Film ist vor allen Dingen für Leute interessant die fließend englisch sprechen (verstehen). |kopfkrat

Dat passt dazu...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134040


----------



## magnus12 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

In der Tat, interessant.

Interessant fand ich auch den Artikel im Blinker, bestimmt 10 Jahre her, in dem ein Mitarbeiter in einer billigen PVC-Wathose versuchsweise von einem Kleinboot ins Wasser geworfen wurde. 

Bei dem Versuch, den Mann zu bergen, ist das seetüchtige 5-Meter Boot fast gekentert. Erst mit 3 Helfern konnte er über das Heck ins Boot geholt werden, weil die Büx voll war mit hunderten von Litern Wasser. 

Ich möchte hier daher darauf hinweisen: *es gibt Wathosen des Todes*, sie kosten EUR 29,95 im Angebot und werden ohne Schwimmwesten und  Watgürtel getragen. 

Sorry, aber hier lesen nicht nur gutausgerüstete und erfahrene Kanuten. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

@ klaus S: Ich denke, dass jeder, der schon mal einen Film gesehen hat, in der Lage ist, auch so die Handlung zu verstehen..|rolleyesich glaub, die meisten Donaldfilme sind auch auf englisch

@ Magnus 12: Natürlich kann eine Wathose, auch eine atmungsaktive mal voll Wasser laufen, aber wie du schon richtig sagst, kommt die Masse erst zum tragen, wenn man versucht, sie anzuheben. Das ist allenfalls der Fall, wenn jemand da ist, der das tut.Übrigens hunderte Liter Wasser? |kopfkrat wo warn die denn überall? Für den Verunglückten ist es vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Hose voll Wasser ist, oder nicht...solange er schwimmt !
Und da gilt es, soviel Kleidung anzubehalten, wie möglich.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht eine Frage von teuerer Qualität, wenn man einen Bruchteil seines Hobbybudgets in die Sicherheit steckt.
Über die Staaten kann man übrigens so eine Wathose mittlerweile für ca 100€ kaufen. Wie viele Wattwürmer gibt´s dafür?  Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass jeder, der sich auf das Wasser begibt, auch die Pflicht hat, sich optimalst darauf vorzubereiten, um nicht andere, die ihn retten müssen, zu gefährden.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber es ist besser, wenn einer erkennt, dass er, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, schlecht ausgerüstet ist, als wenn er im Glauben, dass alles in Ordnung ist, ertrinkt.


@ Falk:  Gutes Posting !!!!#6
Peter


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Moin Frank #h

Durchaus ein berechtigter Einwand - aber wieviele Leute haben den noch so 'ne alte Gummibux ?

Ich wollte nur 'ne Info bringen. Vor allem:

a) ist ordentliche Bekleidung drunter und der Watgürtel wichtig

b) sollte man das vielleicht mal unter "Optimalbedingungen" testen und üben.

Nebenbei: In einer ( egal wie teuren ) Neoprenhose kann man übrigens recht gut schwimmen, man sollte es nur eben mal gemacht haben.





Falk1 schrieb:


> In Bords wird das teuerste Tackle diskutiert.
> Es werden Köder für ?????? gekauft.
> 
> 
> Nur ein klein wenig Sicherheit ist einfach zu teuer.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Jepp, Falk - exakt das ist es #6

Wobbler für über 30 Euro. Rute 200 Euro aufwärts |bigeyes

Ich überteibe jetzt absichtlich 

Aber wenn man sieht, mit was für Gerödel die Leute häufig zum Fischen antraben |uhoh: und das dann der Watgürtel für 'n Eurofuffzich oder die Automatikweste fehlt - unglaublich !

Ertrinken kann man nur einmal


----------



## Volker72 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Auch ich habe dazu einen Beitrag. Da wir ja auch einige Leute aus McPom hier haben können die das eventuell bestätigen. 
Mein Nachbar hat mir letztes Jahr folgendes Erzählt
Letztes Jahr sind auf dem Schweriner See zwei Berufsfischer mit ihren Kahn gekentert sein. 
Sie wurden so nach unten gezogen und sind gesunken wie ein Stein. 
Mein Nachbar sagte mir das man sie noch nicht gefunden hat.
Sie haben auch ihre alten Gummihosen getragen.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal einen Selbsttest mit Gummihose gemacht. Und zwar bin ich ohne Watgürtel mit normaler Sommerbekleidung in der Büx vom Boot gesprungen. Mit den Füssen zuerst ins Wasser. Ich kam dann in ca. 3 m tiefem Wasser am Grund an und habe mich wieder nach oben abgestossen. Dann bin ich alleine, ohne Hilfe wieder in die Segeljolle, von der ich reingesprungen bin, reingeklettert. Das Gewicht vom Wasser in der Büx war ennorm. Ich konnte mich aber mit dem Bauch auf die Bordwand legen und dann ein Bein nach dem anderen anheben und so das Wasser aus der Hose laufen lassen. 
Mein Fazit danach: Man kommt nur wieder ins Boot, wenn die Bordwand sehr niedrig ist und es Möglichkeiten im Boot gibt, wo man sich festhalten kann. In einer Jolle sind das die Ausreitgurte, welche ein Angelboot in aller Regel nicht hat. Eines steht aber fest. Die Hose zieht einen nicht wie ein Stein nach unten. Wie denn auch? Ohne Menschen schwimmt die Hose ja auch an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Dazu ne kleine Geschichte von mir.

Ich war 18 oder 19 und in Österreich in Urlaub. Kurz vorher meine erste Wathose gekauft, schließlich wollt ich ja standesgemäß ausgerüstet sein. Und mangels ausreichender Kohle war die Hose auch nicht die tollste, aber dafür sehr weit. Es war ein ca. 4m breiter Gebirgsbach mit vielen schönen Gumpen. Das Wasser war kristallklar und der Grund kiesig. Ich watete so vor mich hin im ca. 1m tiefen Wasser und war plötzlich weg. Das Loch hab ich in dem klaren Wasser nicht gesehen. Ein Schritt zu viel und es ging abwärts. Ich hatte natürlich keinen Watgürtel, wieso auch ? Als Anfänger muß man sich darüber keine Gedanken machen. 
Erst kam der Schreck, dann der Schock. Lufttemperatur nahe 30 Grad, Wassertemperatur im einstelligen Bereich. Panik und Gesprattel. Ich stand auf dem Grund eines übermannstiefen Gumpens und habe versucht nach oben zu kommen um Luft zu kriegen. No way, es ging nicht. Also bin ich unter Wasser in irgendeine Richtung gegangen um flacheres Wasser zu erreichen, was auch gelang. Es war ziemlich mühsam, so als hätte man schwere Bleischuhe an oder hing an einem Gummieband. Und ich hab ein paar ordentliche Schlucke Wasser genommen. Die Wathose ist vollgelaufen, hat sich einen Dreck um die Physik gekümmert. Rausgekommen bin ich erst, als ich die Wathose im Wasser ausgezogen hab. Keine Chance mit der wassergefüllten Hose die Böschung hochzukommen. 
Lebensgefährlich war die Situation sicher nicht, dazu war der Gumpen zu klein. In einem größeren Gewässer, oder gar vom Boot aus, ich weiß nicht ??

Lebensgefährlich dürfte in erster Linie die Panik sein, wenn man unvermittelt in so eine Situation kommt. Und die kommt bei so großen Temperaturunterschieden Luft/Wasser alleine schon durch den Schock. 

Fazit:  Alleine die Blödheit eins Anfängers rechtfertigt Warnung und Aufklärung.


----------



## goeddoek (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Eines steht aber fest. Die Hose zieht einen nicht wie ein Stein nach unten. Wie denn auch? Ohne Menschen schwimmt die Hose ja auch an der Oberfläche.



Das bestätigen meine ( teilweise unfreiwilligen )Selbsttests auch  Wasser wiegt im Wasser nichts. 

Das Problem, das ich zu Zeiten der unförmigen Gummibuxen, wie sie teilweise von Fischern immer noch gern getragen werden, hatte, ist, das die aufgrund des fehlende Watgürtels mehr Wasser fassten und man die Kilos mehr einfach nicht über die Bordwand oder die Böschung gewuppt kriegt.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lebensgefährlich dürfte in erster Linie die Panik sein, wenn man unvermittelt in so eine Situation kommt. Und die kommt bei so großen Temperaturunterschieden Luft/Wasser alleine schon durch den Schock.
> 
> Fazit:  Alleine die Blödheit eins Anfängers rechtfertigt Warnung und Aufklärung.



Jepp !

Natürlich sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. Und kommt Panik hinzu, kann auch ein guter Schwimmer ertrinken. Deswegen sach ich ja - mal unter guten Bedingungen testen. In deinem Fall in Österreich könnte ich mir aber denken, dass auch evtl. eine starke Strömung 'ne Rolle gespielt hat. In dem Fall wärs Du auch ohne Wathose nach unten gedrückt worden - nicht auszudenken: das AB ohne Ralle 24 #d  :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Die Strömung hat sicher geholfen das ich komplett in den Gumpen gerutscht bin. 
Der Unterschied zwischen Selbsttest und Unfall ist halt, dass man bei einem Test darauf vorbereitet ist. 

Übrigens wäre die selbe Wathose heute nicht mehr um ein so vieles zu weit als damals. :q


----------



## goeddoek (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> D
> Übrigens wäre die selbe Wathose heute nicht mehr um ein so vieles zu weit als damals. :q




OT an

Daran arbeite ich auch mit Erfolg  :m

Aber wir sollten beim Thema bleiben und hier nicht wie Walldorf und Staedler rumflachsen  :q

OT aus


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Selbsttest und Unfall ist halt, dass man bei einem Test darauf vorbereitet ist.


Das ist natürlich der Haken an der Sache. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich aus versehen mit Watbüx reinfallen würde. Das kann mir aber auch nicht mehr passieren, da ich schon seit Jahren keine Wathose mehr angehabt habe, ausser zum reinigen meines Swimmingpools.:q


----------



## archi69 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Sehr interessant bisher, auch die unterschiedlichen Meinungen..."Büx zieht runter..." "Büx zieht nicht runter..." ...:q
Ja was macht sie denn nun?

Aber für alle Fälle, mal so als Tip,  gibt es doch diese Kajak-Sicherheitsmesser...
http://www.prijon.de/ausruestung/sicherheit/02b8d89a30090c201.html

Damit sollte sich im ungünstigsten Fall eine Wathose aufschlitzen lassen um Luft oder Wasser entweichen zu lassen.
Muss natürlich immer griffbereit sein, um den Hals hängen?

archi

PS: Das Sit-On-Top im Pool ist aber ziemlich leicht gekentert, oder.....???


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



archi69 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant bisher, auch die unterschiedlichen Meinungen..."Büx zieht runter..." "Büx zieht nicht runter..." ...:q
> Ja was macht sie denn nun?


 
Darüber muß man sich echt mal Gedanken machen. Eine Wathose schwimmt. Wasser ist auch nicht schwerer als Wasser. Was tut sie wohl???

Diese unsägliche Geschichte kursiert übrigens auf FF-Seiten aus Amiland, als die Germanstorie.

Das Problem was entstehen kann, ist das die Watbüx eben nicht komplett mit Wasser gefüllt ist, sondern noch reichlich Luft drin ist. Wenn man dann wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken rumtreibt, kaltes Wasser und Panik dazu kommen, dann kann schnell mal was schiefgehen

Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Nochmal als Ergänzung bzw. Richtigstellung zu meinem kleinen Bericht. 
Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, von der Hose unter Wasser gezogen zu werden. Das ging ganz von alleine. Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass die Büx wie ein Treibanker wirkte, also die Bewegungsfreiheit stark einschränkte. So dass meine Bewegungen quasi im Zeitlupentempo erfolgten. Das Gewicht des Wassers in der Hose spielt erst in dem Moment ein Rolle, wo man versucht aus diesem herauszukommen. Logischerweise.


----------



## magnus12 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



> Das Gewicht des Wassers in der Hose spielt erst in dem Moment ein Rolle, wo man versucht aus diesem herauszukommen.


Das war auch das Fazit in dem Artikel damals. Wer eine von diesen unförmigen einfachen Hosen im Sportboot benutzt, sollte  mal geübt haben, wie man sie schnell wieder abstreift,  sonst kann es brenzlig werden.


----------



## Freelander (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Falk1 schrieb:


> r.
> 
> Ich kenne den Blinkertest nicht, aber der müsste kopfüber, vom Boot rein gesprungen sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Über die Staaten kann man übrigens so eine Wathose mittlerweile für ca 100€ kaufen.



Hallo Peter!

Könntest Du mir da mal einen Link oder zumindest oder einen
Suchbegriff (Marke, Typenbezeichnung oder ähnliches) nennen?


Danke!

Kai


----------



## Maifliege (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stand in der Ostsee (DK) auf einem kleinem Riff bei mäßiger Strömung und kräftigem Wind in gleicher Richtung. Beides wies direkt nach Norwegen. Ein Schritt zuviel und rückwärts Richtung Norwegen ins Wasser gefallen. Der gefüllte Schusskorb (SK #10I + Schussschnur) entleerte sich über mich und bevor ich heftig strampelnd und prustend (Reflex/Panik/ Wasser ~10Grad) dank heftiger "Schmetterlinge" auf dem Rücken liegend nach oben kam, hing ich in der Schnur/Schusskorb etc. fest. Dank dieser Fesselung war an vernünftiges Schwimmen überhaupt nicht zu denken. Blöderweise hätte ein weiteres Strampeln mich nur weiter vom Land entfernt. Zeit ist relativ, aber langsam sank mein Oberkörper (volle Weste) ab und die Neo hielt meine Beine oben. Es gelang mir nicht mich so über den Auftrieb zu bringen, dass ich aufrecht war. Ziemlich blöd. Irgendwie hab ich mich in Bauchlage gedreht, wie verrückt mit den Beinen geschlagen (also praktisch getaucht). Dann mit den Händen Blasentang zu fassen bekommen und mich trotz eingeschränkter Beweglichkeit die paar Meter Richtung Land gezogen bis ich mit den Knien aufschlug und aufstehen konnte. Dann erstmal heftigst gehustet und gek~tzt. War alles kein wirklich rational gesteuerter Ablauf. Panik und Schock wg. sehr kaltem Wasser, war je schließlich erst Februar, ließen sich von mir in der Nachbetrachtung nicht beherrschen (war wie meistens allein unterwegs, keine fremde Hilfe möglich). Ich habe einfach Glück gehabt (Danke!) denke ich, oder war noch nicht dran. Jedenfalls wate ich seitdem auf steinigen/abschüssigen Böden gerade noch bis zum Hintern rein, hab einen riesigen Respekt.

Ein Test unter "Laborbedingungen" mag wirklich hilfreich sein, aber manchmal kommt es eben auch anders...

Passt auf euch auf!

Matthias


----------



## dat_geit (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Nochmals, falls das nicht immer alle bedenken, wenn sie über so etwas schreiben oder nachdenken.......|rolleyes

Ertrinken kann man in wenigen Zentimeter tiefen Wassern, wenn man etwas falsch macht oder bewußtlos ist, krampft etc..

Jedes Jahr sterben selbst geübte Schwimmer, weil sie sich überschätzt haben.

Die Liste kann man endlos fotsetzen.

Tut euch nen Gefallen und überlegt bevor ihr Steganlagen betretet, auf Boote klettert, Nachts in unbekannten Gewässern watet, auf Steinen in der Ostsee balanciert und dergleichen mehr, ob euch klar ist was passiert wenn ihr ins Wasser fallt oder umkippt und dergleichen.

Dabei kommen dann viele Faktoren zusammen und derjenige, der bereits über Erfahrungen in Extremsituationen verfügt und gut ausgerüstet ist hat ne reelle Chance ohne Schaden das zu überstehen.

Nun überlegt was passiert, wenn euch Panik erfasst und widrige Umstände dazu kommen wie Kälte und Wind und Welle......soll ich weiter machen?????.......das alles kombiniert mit schlechter körperliche Verfassung, keinem Bewußtsein was auf mich zu kommt, _"ist doch schließlich der Ostseestrand an dem ich immer fische"_ und  ne schlechte Ausrüstung...........

Für mich ist es immer wieder unglaublich zu lesen, dass unter den oben genannten Bedingungen nicht ein zugriffsbereites Sicherheitsmesser getragen wird.

Lieber lass ich mich weiter dafür belächeln und behalte auch die Weste  in anderen Situationen an, wie  meinen Nachkommen schlaflose Nächte zu verschaffen, wenn sie versuchen zu verstehen, wie man so *Leichtsinnig* sein kann.

Teile der hier geschilderten Ereignisse sind in unserem Sport Standard und werden immer wieder unterschätzt und nicht als Extremsportsituationen anerkannt.

Tut euch nen Gefallen, geht die Sachen im Kopf durch un trainiert mal so was ähnliches, damit ihr Handlungsfähig bleibt.
das muss kein Kentertest sein, sondern beginnt mit ner soliden Entkleidung in einem Schwimmbecken.........danach reden wir weiter........Eingeweite wissen wovon ich rede......

Übrigens freut sich die DLRG vielerorts, wenn ihr dort mal eure Probleme ansprecht und man mit euch da etwas macht........in welcher Form auch immer.....

Bei der Kiste, wann habt ihr zum letzten Mal die Rettung und den Transport von schwimmunfähigen Personen trainiert????

:mIhr wißt wie ich das meine oder????

Andy


----------



## Freelander (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Das sin genau die Fälle wo mehrere Faktoren aufeinander treffen.Glück gehabt und herzlichen Glückwunsch noch mal zum Geburtstag.#6
Da ist mal einer der erzählen kann wie wirklich passieren kann.
Aber wahrscheinlich werden einige wieder sagen, das geht doch gar nicht und es wieder besser wissen.
Also Versuch macht Kluch.#c


----------



## Freelander (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Mein Training ist zwar ein paar Tage her aber ich weiß wie es ist....#h


----------



## Malte (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was das alles mit dem Material der Wathose zu tun hat!|kopfkrat


----------



## dat_geit (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Malte, in allen Ehren noch mal ganz klar und deutlich!!!!!

Die beste Ausrüstung nützt nichts, wenn du damit denkst, du seist unbesiegbar und kannst sie nicht recht benutzen oder versuchst damit andere Defizite wett zu machen.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe ich doch Jahre damit zu tun gehabt und auch heute noch.

Wir haben schon Leute mit Überlebensanzügen beinahe verloren, weil sie psychisch völlig überfordert waren die Stressituation zu meistern.

Wer meint dank seines Floaters, der Weste und lauen Sommertemperaturen ind er Ostsee kann ihm nichts passieren irrt vielleicht gewaltig.

Doch das war danns ein letzter Irrtum.

So sehe ich auch diese ewige Diskussion, wir hatten das bereits alles im Zusammenhang mit Bellys, Booten und Watfischen.......sorry aber viele von den Jungs hier kenne ich und weiß sie können damit um........

Peter hat bei den SOT´s einmal seine hervorragende Ausrüstung vorgestellt und trainiert damit.

Der weiß wovon er spricht. Aber viele glauben, ihnen kann ja nichts passieren. Mir geht es bevor wir über Material sprechen darum, dass es erst einmal am Bewußtsein hapert.

Ich hoffe mich nun klarer ausgedrückt zu haben.

Schau dir mal die Berichte der DGzRS an. Da wirste fündig.

@Freelander

Du weißt sehr wohl worum es sich dreht, dass weiß ich. Du warst auch keineswegs gemeint.


----------



## magnus12 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was das alles mit dem Material der Wathose zu tun hat!



eine enganliegende Hose, unter einer Weste und Watgürtel getragen, fängt untergetaucht längst nicht soviel Wasser ein wie die  PVc-"Säcke" der ersten Stunde


----------



## caddel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



magnus12 schrieb:


> eine enganliegende Hose, unter einer Weste und Watgürtel getragen, fängt untergetaucht längst nicht soviel Wasser ein wie die PVc-"Säcke" der ersten Stunde


 
Magnus, das ist vollkommen richtig, aber was tun wenn man dann zu hören bekommT: "Damit kann man sich im Boot ja gar nicht bequem hinsetzen" ---- und glaube mir, das habe ich schon verdammt oft gehört.

Gleiches Thema Sicherheitswesten für Kinder. " Oaaah sind die teuer, na ja mein Sohn (8 Jahre ) kann ja schon schwimmen" im gleichem Atemzug aber ne 215,- € Norge-Rute und ne 400,--€ Multi gekauft. #q


----------



## Freelander (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



caddel schrieb:


> Gleiches Thema Sicherheitswesten für Kinder. " Oaaah sind die teuer, na ja mein Sohn (8 Jahre ) kann ja schon schwimmen" im gleichem Atemzug aber ne 215,- € Norge-Rute und ne 400,--€ Multi gekauft. #q


 

Genau das ist das was mich tierisch zum :vbringt.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Gleiches Thema Sicherheitswesten für Kinder. " Oaaah sind die teuer, na ja mein Sohn (8 Jahre ) kann ja schon schwimmen" im gleichem Atemzug aber ne 215,- € Norge-Rute und ne 400,--€ Multi gekauft. #q


:vund wenn ich sowas höre oder lese den würde ich aber was erzählen bis die balken sich biegen |supergri erst mal würde ich ihn außen laden schmeißen  lg andre


----------



## Maifliege (9. August 2008)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Dabei ne Geschichte:

Sabine, meine einzigartige Hamburgerin, und ich standen an der Nordspitze von Langeland. Ein "Kleinboot" (3,50m?) mit zwei Erwachsenen und einem ~10jährigen beladen versuchte bei heftigst auflandigem Wind aber sonst strahlendem Wetter zu stranden. Kamen in die Brandung, viel Wasser von "hinten" genommen, Tank wahrscheinlich abgesoffen und Motor aus. Ruder ja, aber die konnten nicht rudern! Muss man auch können, und das Drama ging los. Viele Touris + Dänen am Strand, Handys der Dänen in Aktion und Hilfe gerufen. Eine Gruppe von etwa 40 Zuschauern am Strand. 

Wir gingen zum rauchen in den Windschutz eines an Land geslippten größeren Bootes hinter dem auch ein älterer Däne (75J.) Schutz zum Pfeife rauchen gesucht hatte. Nun, es ging gut aus. Das Boot kam irgendwie durch die Brandung, war bis zum Rand vollgelaufen und der Skipper verteidigte sich heftigst gegen die Vorwürfe der "Zuschauer". Es sei ein normales Manöver... oder so. Nebenbei: Der Sturm hielt schon einige Tage an! 

Erzählen wollte ich nur den treffenden knochentrockenen Kommentar des Dänen: "Wenn das mein Vater wär, ich tät ihn erschlagen" Wir waren erst erschrocken, dann haben wir gelacht aber mit ihm noch einen wunderschönen Abend (2 Flaschen Gammel zusammen mit seiner Familie) verbracht. Dabei ging es überwiegend um Geschichten von havarierten Touris. Oft ging es nicht so gut aus! Lockeren Kontakt haben wir bis heute.

Wir lieben die Ostsee und besonders die Dänen.

Grüße von uns Maifliegen

Sabine&Matthias


----------



## Patric0210 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Hey... Ich weiß das Thema is schon son paar Tage alt, aber trotzdem wichtig.

Auch ich habe mir ne bille PVC Wathose für 29.95€ gekauft und bin grade durch Zufall und weil ich mir die Frage gestellt hab was passiert wenn ich mal Stürtze, darauf gestoßen das man einen Watgürtel tragen sollte...

Wenn dieses kleine Detail doch so wichtig ist, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso so wenig darauf hingewiesen wird!?
(wenn man jetzt nich gezielt danach sucht/fragt).

Da es die Jahreszeit eher nicht zu lässt mit meiner Kombi den Ernstfall zu proben, würde ich gern wissen ob ein Watgürtel ausreichen ist?

Ich habe vor in max knietiefem Wasser zu waten, aber was wenn man mal in ein Loch tritt, oder stoplert und die Wathose läuft voll?

Gibt es sowas wie "Must Have" dinge die man für den Fall der fälle dabei haben sollte?

(Messer um ggf. die Hose zu zerschneiden)

Schonmal danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Hi! Für jeden der durch ne Wathose ums Leben gekommen ist nur 10€.... und ich könnte mir ein neues Auto kaufen... .
Sei es nun das die Hose wie ein Korken den Unterkörper oben hält, oder das Opfer wie ein Treibanker in den Strom zieht - man stirbt recht schnell.. .
Aber jedem das seine.
Petri


----------



## Patric0210 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall nen Watkürtel zulegen bevor ich mich ins Wasser wage. Geplant ist wie gesagt das maximal knietiefe Waten am Ufer... Hätte nich gedacht das in der Sache so viel Gefahr stecken kann.

Bin da auch eher sehr vorsichtig, hab irgendwie n Riecher für gefährliche Situationen.

Werd mich auf jedenfall noch bisschen schlau machen bevor die Hose zum Einsatz kommt, grade bei der Kalten Jahreszeit..

Ich weiß noch nich mal ob die Hose im momment tragbar ist da es ebend so ein Nylon-Gummi-Mix.

Ich würde aber mal behaupten das es für meine Zwecke brauchbar ist da ich wie gesagt nicht vorhabe bis zur Hüfte in's Wasser zu gehen.

Gedachte ist das ganze eher um vor schilfkanten zu Waten damit ich Stellen befischen kann die vom Ufer aus nicht zu beangeln sind.


----------



## woern1 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ein paar wirklich hilfreiche Hinweise für die Wathose findest du hier:
http://www.kallesangelshop.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/im_falle_eines_falles.pdf

Übrigens wird das auch gerne am Tag der Meerforelle von Kalles Angelshop immer wieder gerne mal in Neustadt/Pelzerhaken vorgeführt; das ist schon sehr anschaulich in der Praxis (wobei die Bilder sprechen für sich).

TL

werner


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Jupp, mach mal ne Rolle in 1m tiefem Wasser. Da muss nur ein Stein blöd liegen (über den man grade ausgerutscht ist) und dann knallt man bei einem Rollenversuch mit dem Kopf dagegen.

Oder halt nur mit Stahlhelm angeln gehen.

@ Patric, kauf die eine Neoprenwathose und keine aus PVC. Die PVC Dinger sind sowieso der letzte Müll. Vorteil von den Neopren ist ganz klar, das du besser und schneller reinkommst, die Wathose eng anliegt und im Fall eines Sturzes nicht so schnell vollaufen kann und sie auch bei kälteren Temperaturen warm hält.

Mein Onkel nimmt beim abfischen noch PVC Wathosen. Da würde ich eher das Watangeln aufgeben, als mit so einem Teil loszuziehen.


----------



## Patric0210 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

@woern1 dank für den Link, super informativ... Wenns denn die Temperaturen wieder zu lassen werd ich mit meiner Wathose auch mal Schwimmen gehen und paar Zenatrien durch gehen, so weiß man was einem im Fall der Fälle erwartet.

Noch soll meine Wathose eigentlich nur die Gummistiefel ersetzen und das Problem der durchgeweichten Schuhe losen wenns mal einige Meter durch vom Regen oder Tau nasse Vegetation geht..


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen so einer PVC Sommerhose und einer Neopren Wathose. Letztere hat nämlich Auftrieb.  Da brauchst du keinen Gürtel. 
Kannst ja mal meine Versuche nachlesen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

In der Gummihose hast du keinen Auftrieb, wenn da keine Luft drin ist. Das dann ohne Watgürtel und du gehst das Risiko ein, das dir die PVC Wathose komplett vollläuft. Dann hast du ein richtiges Problem!

Umfallen ist auch so eine Sache. Wenn du mit dem Kopf auf einen Stein fällst dann würde ich lieber nach hinten fallen statt nach vorne, um dann gleich mit dem Kopf im Wasser zu liegen.

An sich schätze ich deine Posts Rosi, weil du Plan hast. Hier bin ich aber nicht deiner Meinung!


----------



## Esox10 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

hi #h,

@ Allrounder27:

Was für ein richtiges Problem bekommt man denn, wenn eine PVC Wathose vollläuft??

Mfg Krischi


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Naja, du kannst dich dann garnicht mehr Bewegen. Fällst du um, was wohl sehr schnell passieren kann, dann wirds richtig gefährlich. Du wirst arge Problem haben wieder auf die Beine zu kommen. Evtl. schaffst du es auch garnicht. Schwimmen wird auch ein Problem. Kommt nocht Strömung und ablandiger Wind hinzu wird es übel.

Von allen Situationen mit der Wathose ist die, mit einer vollständig vollgelaufenen PVC Hose die, welche ich als letztes Erfahren möchte.


----------



## Esox10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Genau so hab ich auch gedacht...
Hab dann ein Selbstversuch gestartet und hab gemerkt, dass alles ok ist, nur das Schwimmen viel etwas schwerer als sonst.
Solange keine Luft in der Hose ist, ist alles ok.

Ps: warum sollte ich mich gar nicht mehr bewegen können??

Mfg Krischi


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ok, die Ostsee hat grade 5 Grad Temperatur. Probier das nochmal auf einer Sandbank (tiefwaten) 50m vom Ufer entfernt aus.


----------



## Esox10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Die Temperatur ist egal, da in beiden Hosen das gleiche passiert.
Und wenn ich soweit vom Ufer entfernt bin, dann immer zu zweit...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Dein Organismus wird dir schon klar machen das es nicht egal ist, welche Wassertemperatur herrscht.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

nur mal so am Rande gefragt........
wie tief watet Ihr eigentlich ... und warum #d


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> nur mal so am Rande gefragt........
> wie tief watet Ihr eigentlich ... und warum #d



Immer bis Anschlag!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Immer bis Anschlag!!



okay....alles klar....aber warum ???


und wenn es denn unbedingt bis "Anschlag" sein muss, 
dann empfehle ich dringend einen Rettungsanzug, aber zumindest 
eine Rettungsweste  |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

@ Dorschdiggler, ich nutze sowas hier:

http://www.funsport.de/modules.php?warp=artikel&id=72624&setLangId=1&size=16

So kann ich noch weiter rauswaten!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So kann ich noch weiter rauswaten!



nochmal die Frage..... wozu ??????


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich hätte schon erwartet das du Ironie auch ohne Smiley erkennst...

Ich wate soweit raus wie nötig. Aber eigentlich gehe ich ungerne von Steinen weg wo ich mich dranlehnen oder draufsetzen kann.

Und bzgl. "wie tief ihr reinwatet" mit einer PVC Hose. Klar, wenn man nur am Ufer langläuft dann passiert nichts. Aber hin und wieder wirst auch du mal auf eine Sandbank laufen und den Angler möchte ich sehen, der bei 5 Grad oder weniger und 100 Liter in der Wathose +50m vom Ufer entfernt volläuft.

Esox scheint ja PVC Hosen zu mögen. Ich würde sie an der Küste nur tragen, wenn ich vorhabe Selbstmord zu begehen.


----------



## Esox10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Moin,

also die Temperatur ist in beiden hosen das selbe, egal ob PVC oder Neopren.
Wenn eine der Hosen voll läuft, ist das Wasser 5 Grad...

Und wenn die Hose voll läuft, passiert erstmal gar nichts ( denn Wasser wiegt im Wasser nichts) bis du aus dem Wasser raus willst, dann wirds schwer...

Mfg


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Es ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob Du 5 Liter Wasser in den Stiefeln einer enganliegenden Neoprenhose mit Watgürtel hast oder 50 in einer schlapprigen PVC Hose.

Davon ab kühlst Du in der Ostsee in PVC Hosen schon ohne Wassereinbruch selbst im Hochsommer in Minuten aus, wenn Du auch nur bis zu den Oberschenkeln watest. 

Ich trage selbst im Hochsommer nur Neopren, dann eben ohne viel drunter und im T-Shirt. Aber mit PVC frierst Du Dir die Eier ab...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

@ Esox, deine "Tipps" finde ich in diesem Thread schon fahrlässig gefährlich.

Les mal auf der ersten Seite den Bereicht von Ralle mit seiner Hose...

Ostsee ist da noch einmal ne Nummer härter.


----------



## Esox10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Es geht ja nicht ums auskühlen beim Waten...
Da ist bei 5 Grad die Neoprenhose deutlich besser, aber es geht ja darum, falls man hinfällt was dann passiert.
In beiden Hosen läuft das kalte Wasser rein, egal ob Neopren oder PVC...
Und da Wasser im Wasser nichts wiegt, ist die Menge egal...
Klar ist es nicht gut wenn man fällt, egal welche Hose...

Und Tips will und hab ich hier auch nicht gegeben, hab nur meine Erfahrung geschrieben.

Mfg Krischi


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Esox, natürlich ist es ein Unterschied, ob Du 5 oder 50 Liter im Zweifel über einen steinigen Strand ans Ufer schleppen musst. Neoprenhosen sitzen wie eine zweite Haut und eng, PVC schlappert wie ein Sack.

Und IM Wasser ist es egal, natürlich...aber sobald Du Dich aufrichten willst, nicht mehr. 

Probier es doch aus, am besten bei den Temperaturen jetzt. Dann weißt Du, was ich meine.

Ich halte PVC Hosen allenfalls fürs langlatschen am Ufer und fürs knietiefe Waten für tauglich...alles andere geht mit Neopren besser. Zumal preiswerte Neopren nun echt nicht die Welt kosten...


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich kann jedem Anfänger nur raten hier die Posts von Esox zu ignorieren. Im Sinne der eigenen Sicherheit!

Vermesser hat es doch nun schon 2x geschrieben...aber noch einmal.

Wenn du mit Neopren vollläufst, dann sind die wenigen Liter Wasser die reinschwappen schon unangenehm und sorgen für einen kurzen Schockmoment!

Wenn du mit PVC vollläufst, dann hast du evtl. sogar 100 Liter drin. Das ist einem vollen Sturz in eiskaltes Wasser gleich zu setzen. Wenn die Aussentemperatur ebenfalls wie die Wassertemperatur dicht am frieren ist und du schön 2 Km vom Wasser entfernt parkst, dann musst du nach so einer Aktion wortwörtlich um dein Leben rennen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dazu ne kleine Geschichte von mir.
> 
> Ich war 18 oder 19 und in Österreich in Urlaub. Kurz vorher meine erste Wathose gekauft, schließlich wollt ich ja standesgemäß ausgerüstet sein. Und mangels ausreichender Kohle war die Hose auch nicht die tollste, aber dafür sehr weit. Es war ein ca. 4m breiter Gebirgsbach mit vielen schönen Gumpen. Das Wasser war kristallklar und der Grund kiesig. Ich watete so vor mich hin im ca. 1m tiefen Wasser und war plötzlich weg. Das Loch hab ich in dem klaren Wasser nicht gesehen. Ein Schritt zu viel und es ging abwärts. Ich hatte natürlich keinen Watgürtel, wieso auch ? Als Anfänger muß man sich darüber keine Gedanken machen.
> Erst kam der Schreck, dann der Schock. Lufttemperatur nahe 30 Grad, Wassertemperatur im einstelligen Bereich. Panik und Gesprattel. Ich stand auf dem Grund eines übermannstiefen Gumpens und habe versucht nach oben zu kommen um Luft zu kriegen. No way, es ging nicht. Also bin ich unter Wasser in irgendeine Richtung gegangen um flacheres Wasser zu erreichen, was auch gelang. Es war ziemlich mühsam, so als hätte man schwere Bleischuhe an oder hing an einem Gummieband. Und ich hab ein paar ordentliche Schlucke Wasser genommen. Die Wathose ist vollgelaufen, hat sich einen Dreck um die Physik gekümmert. Rausgekommen bin ich erst, als ich die Wathose im Wasser ausgezogen hab. Keine Chance mit der wassergefüllten Hose die Böschung hochzukommen.
> ...



Das hier möchte ich noch einmal Zitieren. Ist zwar schon alt, aber ich denke Ralle hat hier ebenfalls eine PVC Hose im heimischen Bach verwendet.


----------



## Esox10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei....

Und noch mal, ich habe hier nicht einen Tip gegeben...

Meine Erfahrung: Ich konnte mit der PVC Wathose sogar schwimmen...

Aber egal, bin jetzt raus...


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Möglicherweise bist Du ja eine ganz harte Sau, KSK? Seals?

Aber ich bezweifle stark, daß Du bei den Temperaturen anglerüblich gekleidet und in PVC Hose weit schwimmst. Wenn Du es mit voller Hose auch nur 100 m schaffst und es dann allein aus dem Wasser über einen steinigen Strand schaffst...das lass ich mir wohl 20 Euro kosten  . Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß der Allrounder den Versuch auch gern sehen würde.


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Davon mal noch ab...das wenige Wasser in einer vollen Neopren Hose wärmt der Körper auf...eine Zirkulation findet nicht groß statt, so daß das Wasser nach einiger Zeit eher isoliert (Surferanzüge).
In einer PVC Hose musst Du dutzende Liter Wasser aufheizen, die noch dazu zirkulieren...sprich, Du kühlst rasend schnell aus. 

Schon mal im Winter in der Sauna gewesen und dann in See??? Selbst aufgeheizt durch die Sauna schaffst Du im eisig kalten Wasser nur wenige Schwimmzüge, bevor Du anfängst zu unterkühlen!!

*Watfischen ist an sich sicher und harmlos, wenn man weiß, was man da tut!
*
Nur mal am Rande...die Jungs von North Guiding (die mit den Angelführern) empfehlen an Stolperstränden gar Rettungswesten im Extremfall.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Die Wathose des Todes ;-))*

Da kannst du aber mal von ausgehen 

Und selbst wenn er es an den Strand schafft, was schon unwahrscheinlich ist, dann kommt noch der Weg zum Auto dazu.


----------

